# Decisiones éticas de automóviles, carros y multicopters



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 30, 2018)

Uso la palabra móviles y no carros debido a que aparentemente pronto tambien multicopter tecnología entrará a nuestro entorno. Quiero presentar aquí 2 fuentes de información sobre estudias basados en un grán número de personas de diferentes partes del planeta y de diferentes edades. El primer enlace es a un artículo de la revista elektor sobre este estudio de la MIT sobre el tema de la ética de sistemas móviles autónomos cuando estos de ben hacer una decisión entre 2 alternativas, ambas fatales. este artículo también da el enlace a la revista "nature" donde el estudio de la MIT fue publicado.

El tema de la ética cuando sistemas autónomos tienen que tomar una decisión dentro de 2 alternativas, ambas fatales, es uno que ya tiene sus orígenes décadas en el pasado. Recuerdo cuando siendo el ingeniero de ventas de la empresa Motorola Semiconductores responsable para el sector de los mainframes en Siemens, el problema de la responsabilidad era tema del contrato que nos tomó 2 años en desarrollar. Motorola estaba diseñando una tecnología nueva en cooperación con el último plan de Siemens para una nueva generación de mainframes. Quien es responsable si tal mainframe sería utilizada por ejemplo para el control de luces de tráfico y resultara responsable de un acidente que fuera imputable tanto a la empresa Siemens como a Motorola Semiconductor. Recuerdo también el entonces siempre referenciado caso de la señora que acostumbraba secar su gato despues de bañarlo poniéndlo en el horno. La señora reemplazó su horno por un microondas y puso al pobre gato en el microondas para secarlo como lo acostumbraba a hacer en el horno anterior.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 11, 2018)

Saludos Hellmut...

Me decidí a ver de qué trataba este artículo solo por curiosidad, pues no llegaba a entender qué ética podía tener un móvil (Pensando en que se trataría de un teléfono móvil). Solo leer unas líneas bastó para aclarar el misterio, claro está.
Te escribo estas breves líneas para incentivarte a ampliar un poco el título. Quizás resulte más llamativo e interesante.
En cuanto a lo tratatado en el mismo, pues... es todo un caso, más aún si consideramos que ni siquiera los "humanos" somos infalibles.

Eso de dejar "vidas"... humanas o no, en manos de artefactos capaces de decisión y/o destrucción... no me simpatiza en absoluto...

Saludos y hasta la próxima...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2018)

Esperemos que a Hellmut le parezca bien el cambio  en el título


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 14, 2018)

No tengo queja alguna. Fui internado al hospital a media noche del 7 de diciembre festejando mi cumpleaños allí, por problemas de diabetes. Esa estaida allí me permitió leer otro libro excelente sobre la IA, Ya iré en detalles en el hilo correspondiente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2018)

Ok  Espero estés estable del zuchero y esperamos esos detalles  (no del cumple hospitalario jaja)


----------



## mcrven (Dic 14, 2018)

Ah caray... Estás pasado de dulce. amigo... Cuídate de la hormigas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2018)

O le está dándo a las harinas


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 15, 2018)

Mil gracias por las reacciones.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2018)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> No tengo queja alguna. Fui internado al hospital a media noche del 7 de diciembre festejando mi cumpleaños allí, por problemas de diabetes. Esa estaida allí me permitió leer otro libro excelente sobre la IA, Ya iré en detalles en el hilo correspondiente.


*¡ Que te mejores pronto ! *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2018)

Leí por ahí que nosotros podemos interpretar un cartel indicador vandalizado, lo que no está asegurado con los autónomos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 17, 2018)

@DOSMETROS: Por el lado del Deep Learning, red neuronal, no vas a dejar de ver que tan bien es capaz de reconocer digitos escritos a mano y la gran diversidad de como estos dígitos son en las diferentes escrituras, el método y la tecnología son capaces de interpretar un cartel vandalizado si los humanos aún somos capaz de reconocerlo.

Pero hay 2 aspectos: Que tan bien el método fue entrenado y el otro, que tan bueno y capaz fue su programador.

Seguro que compartes mi opinión que usando el lenguaje "C" por ejemplo no incluye que un programa escrito en este lenguaje sea de buena calidad!


----------



## mcrven (Dic 18, 2018)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> @DOSMETROS:
> 
> Pero hay 2 aspectos: Que tan bien el método fue entrenado y el otro, que tan bueno y capaz fue su programador.
> 
> Seguro que compartes mi opinión que usando el lenguaje "C" por ejemplo no incluye que un programa escrito en este lenguaje sea de buena calidad!



Con los humanos no hay diferencia, Hellmut. Una persona que no lée el chino, no podrá reconocer su contenido, independientemente de la calidad del mismo.

Y desde luego que, ningún lenguaje asegurararía la calidad. Menos aún si tomamamos en cuenta que "La Calidad" es solamente una consideración y observamos la opinión de Ronald Hubbard: "El lugar específico para ubicar las "Consideraciones" *es el cesto de la basura"*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2018)




----------



## mcrven (Dic 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>



¿Te carcome la duda?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2018)

Sip , ésto :



mcrven dijo:


> la opinión de Ronald Hubbard: "El lugar específico para ubicar las "Consideraciones" *es el cesto de la basura"*


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 21, 2018)

No tengo la capacidad mental para entender que tiene que ver la respuesta de mcrven para el tema de este hilo y que información aporta.

Leí un punto de vista que me paree válido. Un sistema de control autónomo no hace acidentes o perjuicios imposibles de ocurrir. La questión es de como esto se compara con la probabilidad de acidentes y perjuicios en sistemas operados por humanos. Hay quien assume que probablemente sistemas autónomos tienen la décima parte de la probabilidad de operadores humanos o aún mucho menos. Esto significa que sistemas autónomos reducen accidentes y perjuicios de forma dramática. Siguiendo el tema por anología. En la aviación es donde se tiene mucha experiencia con este tema. Por un lado la lista de chequeos previos a partir o para emergencias también durante la fase de vuelo se dice es escrita con sangre. Cada accidente por lo tanto se analiza y se incluye el chequear de la causa identificada. Recientemente como ejemplo un avión se estrello poco después de despegar por error en los sistemas autónomos de apoyo al piloto. La causa ha sido identificada y el programa responsable para la reacción automática se ha corregido.

Lo mismo debe ser implementado para accidentes que ocurran en vehículos de control autónomo.


----------

